# Netflix now supported on the Charge



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

as seen on this post

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...rge-atrix-4g-bionic-and-one-honeycomb-tablet/


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

yea I noticed it in the market, although it still doesnt work, just closes immediately after logging in..

Maybe this is a sign that the GB OTA is just around the corner 

Oh and also I dont think this belongs in the dev forum, maybe just the general charge forums would do.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

oh sorry my bad


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

It works now guys! Updated to 1.3


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to non dev


----------



## androidcrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah i confirm it works on froyo

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

